# U.S. Customs & Border Protection



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

The wife and I were traveling east on I 10in between Tallahasse and Lake City,when we came upon this little rig. The wife was doing the driving, I was doing the napping. When we she woke me up Igot three decent pictures before she got by it. I can't determine what make of boat, but I would think she would run out pretty well.The tow vehicle is not bad either.




























Thanks for finding that site. Mike

According to the stats the one above must be 39'

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=190 align=right border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD vAlign=top align=right width=190>
<A name=top></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=190><A name=skiptose><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=190 align=right border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>







</TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=180 align=$align border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD></TR><TR><TD width=20>







</TD><TD class=see_also width=160>see also:







</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top width=20>







</TD><TD class=related_links_section_header width=160>in Marine Asset Slicks:







<TR><TD></TD><TD><A class=sa_links title="" style="TEXT-DECORATION: none" href="http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/border_security/air_marine/marine/marine_asset/safe_boat.xml">Interceptor Class 33-FT. Safe Boat
</A>







</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD><A class=sa_links title="" style="TEXT-DECORATION: none" href="http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/border_security/air_marine/marine/marine_asset/riverine.xml">Riverine Class 23-FT. Safe Boat
</A>







</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD><A class=sa_links title="" style="TEXT-DECORATION: none" href="http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/border_security/air_marine/marine/marine_asset/intrepid.xml">Coastal Enforcement Class 30-FT. Intrepid
</A>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD><TD bgColor=#999999 height=1>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></A></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><A name=skip><SPAN class=article_title>Interceptor Class 39-FT. Midnight Express
<SPAN class=basic_text>
(02/11/2008)







CBP Air and Marine utilizes two types of Interceptor vessels, the 39-ft Midnight Express and the 33-ft SAFE Boat. <P class=p>The 39-ft Midnight Express is the most powerful vessel used in law enforcement anywhere in the world and is an integral part of the CBP Air and Marine?s efforts to stop maritime smuggling into the United States. <P class=p>Working in conjunction with CBP Air and Marine aviation assets, the Midnight Express operates in offshore coastal waters to combat maritime smuggling and protect U.S. ports from acts of terrorism. <P class=p>The Midnight Express crews work in conjunction DHS, DOD and other federal, state and local law enforcement agencies to accomplish the Homeland Security mission. <P class=p>*Performance and Weights:* <UL><LI>Speed 60 knots <LI>Range 400 NM <LI>Endurance 10 hours <LI>Length 39 feet <LI>Max Gross Weight 13,800 lbs.</LI>[/list]<P class=p>*Features:* <UL><LI>Marine Surface Radar <LI>Global Positioning Satellite <LI>4 X 225 Mercury Outboards <LI>Long Range Communications <LI>Night Vision Goggles</LI>[/list]<P class=p><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center border=0 valign="top"><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=3>







</TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=360 height=207>








</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></A>


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

badass boat! what is that roll bars? since we are all sharing the wealth ya think they will let me borrow it?:letsdrink


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

The back transom looks like a 36 Contender but they come factory rigged with Yamaha's. The front looks like a Fountain.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Yellowfin maybe???


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

It does not have the flair at the front like a Yellowfin also the front grab rail on a Yellowfin are molded into the boat on the inside.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

34' Venture maybe??


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

What a waste of tax dollars!!:banghead


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Intrepid maybe.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Needs a tower and a lot more rod holders.oke


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

You said that right, shoot I bet we could cut a hole are two in there some where. What ya think???


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Here it is on the CBP web-site under marine assets. 39 Midnight express.

http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/border_security/air_marine/marine/marine_asset/midnight_xpress.xml

Read the specs, wow.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

There is a rumor floating around that midnight express maybe unveiling a center console with 5 outboards anybody else heard this.


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

Now that is one bad Mother *#@& 60knots oh $^!_

Now if we can get them to catch all the illegal trash in the country !Instead of giving Illegals tax dollars for their medical care.:moon


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

<P class=p>The 39-ft Midnight Express is the most powerful vessel used in law enforcement anywhere in the world and is an integral part of the CBP Air and Marine?s efforts to stop maritime smuggling into the United States. <P class=p><P class=p>That isn't a true statement, I saw a couple of the hydrofoil boats afew years ago when they came through NAS P'cola. They are used for drug interdiction and enforcement south of the Keys. The top speed is classified, they had five point harnesses and a "panic" button on the dash that would turn the boat completelyaround almost within its own length. They were some bad ass boats.


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

How was the Hardee's?oke lol look in the reflection on the pics and you can see hardee's cups!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *seminolewind (11/5/2008)*There is a rumor floating around that midnight express maybe unveiling a center console with 5 outboards anybody else heard this.




i have heard this, maybe a few months ago from a friend of mine. his father in law mentioned it to him and if anyone would know, it would be him. some kind of government boat.


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

The biscuits were good............ LOL


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

> *KPL (11/5/2008)*The biscuits were good............ LOL


I bet do the still have the biscuits with the blueberry's and vanilla stuff over them? Ohh those where to die for. So for de-railing.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like they got more than one of them bad ass boats http://www.midnightboats.com/content/model_govt.cfmhttp://www.midnightboats.com/content/model_39open.cfm


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

> *mpmorr (11/5/2008)*Needs a tower and a lot more rod holders.oke


How about this puppy, ........................ 45 rod holders enough??

http://www.midnightboats.com/content/MX37OpenTripleTrouble.cfm


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

> *seminolewind (11/5/2008)*There is a rumor floating around that midnight express maybe unveiling a center console with 5 outboards anybody else heard this.


there is a picture on THT @ the big boat show in ? miami or ft lauderdale


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I thought it was supposed to be at the Lauderdale show last week but a friend of mine went and could not find it.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

check here on page 1 about 4 or 5 pics down

http://www.thehulltruth.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=220603&start=1


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Homeland Security uses the Border Patrol Boats to keep up with these


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

dang it all, i wish i could work for homeland security, i think i will apply as soon as i get my green card. huh? oh yeah strike that last statement.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## katz (Mar 20, 2008)

he needs to turn that boat,,,going to run in to rocks:banghead:banghead:banghead:bpts:bpts:bpts


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

> *seminolewind (11/5/2008)*I thought it was supposed to be at the Lauderdale show last week but a friend of mine went and could not find it.


I talked to a guy in that airport that was on his way back from thwe show and said he saw it.


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

> *Nat (11/9/2008)*


He turns around to find himself launching the boat over the jetties. lol :banghead:banghead:letsdrink


----------

